# Dark ‘n Stormy



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, so I promised a new drink thread yesterday, so here you are!

The Dark 'n Stormy is one of my favorite drinks. I always seem to pour them up come springtime as the warmer temps come rolling in. It's got a refreshing, sweet, spicy, and slightly medicinal taste that I really enjoy.










So here is your cast of characters. It's only three ingredients. Black rum, ginger beer, and lime! From what I read, purists only use Goslings Black Seal Rum for a DnS, which I have. The ginger beer is kinda up to you. I happen to prefer Fever Tree. It has a strong ginger flavor, good and spicy, and not too sweet. The rum is sweet enough! The lime is there to balance everything, run interference, and meld them together, so let's get pouring!










Grab a shaker glass and fill about 3/4 with ice. This will take almost a whole bottle of ginger beer. I always seem to have about a mouthful left to taste. Next, very very gently pour your rum. One of the coolest thing about this drink is that when you first pour it, it layers really well and makes for a nice presentation!

















Now all that's left to do is stir and enjoy!










Yes, my drink stir sticks are little boat paddles, they rock!

I've been wanted to try a DnS with a CC, and it paired pretty nicely with a HdM petite robusto last night! I hope those of you who have never tried one of these decide to!


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Dang, it's 3:40am and this looks pretty refreshing right now!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

tacket said:


> Dang, it's 3:40am and this looks pretty refreshing right now!


Go ahead and pour one up my friend!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Welp, I know what I'm trying soon!


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

I love these. Had my first one in Bermuda where they were created. Goslings is a must! Dark rum just doesn't have the right flavor.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Moonshae said:


> I love these. Had my first one in Bermuda where they were created. Goslings is a must! Dark rum just doesn't have the right flavor.


I haven't tried it with any other rum. Goslings is so cheap and it's the classic. I've tried about 5 or 6 different ginger beers though, including making my own.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice work on putting this thread together. I’m putting this drink on my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> I haven't tried it with any other rum. Goslings is so cheap and it's the classic. I've tried about 5 or 6 different ginger beers though, including making my own.


Did you use a kit or did you use real ginger and spices? I made it with a kit once and it was decent, and I used fresh ginger only another time but without additional spices since I wasn't sure what to add. It was tasty but not the same.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nice work on putting this thread together. I'm putting this drink on my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem John! Anything you'd like to see for the next one?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Moonshae said:


> Did you use a kit or did you use real ginger and spices? I made it with a kit once and it was decent, and I used fresh ginger only another time but without additional spices since I wasn't sure what to add. It was tasty but not the same.


No, I didn't use a kit. I'd have to go back and find the exact recipe, but if I remember correctly all it had in it was ginger, sugar, lemon juice, champagne yeast, and water. It took about 3 days for fermentation to stop and then it was ready to be strained and bottled.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> No, I didn't use a kit. I'd have to go back and find the exact recipe, but if I remember correctly all it had in it was ginger, sugar, lemon juice, champagne yeast, and water. It took about 3 days for fermentation to stop and then it was ready to be strained and bottled.


I used this. You can vary the sugar. I have some 4 months old in the fridge. It's damn good.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

This looks pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

Tulse said:


> I used this. You can vary the sugar. I have some 4 months old in the fridge. It's damn good.


That's pretty interesting. I homebrewed for about 10 years and the wild yeast bit seems kinda sketchy. Champagne yeast was a good choice. Adding the lemon juice would make a big flavor difference, too.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> No problem John! Anything you'd like to see for the next one?


I don't want to mess with your intuition. Whatever you come up with is fine with me.

We've got the families together today for Mother's Day and my brother and I have been drinking dark and stormys.

Only thing we added was a few dashes of bitters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

